# Savage bolt action 20 guage slug shotgun?



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys, ive been interested in the Savage bolt action 20 guage slug shotgun for some deer hunting. If any of yall out there have one or know any good info about it i would appreciate your personal option on it. Also, what type of scope,ammo, etc.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have any use for a slug gun so I don't have any experience with it, but if you're new to Savages then let me say they are on the up and up and are making a very nice gun for the money! I have a .17 HMR from them and it is amazingly accurate. Couldn't be happier. Good luck if you pick it up. 

IMO 20 gauge is the way to go for a slug gun so you're dead on there. Like any gun they all shoot better with a certain type of ammo so pick up as many boxes as you can and shoot them from a cold bore. If you're new to pumpkin guns then you might not know that you want rifled slugs for smooth barrels and saboted slugs for rifled barrels (which a single shot shotgun would very likely be...).


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a very nice slug gun. Use the Remington Accutips in the 2 3/4" shell. The groups will be great. I have the camo version.


----------

